
Scale up your business into Germany - ghatakinsan
https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/scale-up-your-business-into-germany-tickets-55759194251
======
solarkraft
Impressive effort to get companies to move to Düsseldorf. I can only support
it - the Ruhrgebiet is pretty nice.

If you ever find yourself in Düsseldorf looking for food, I suggest a Döner
from Dene & Gör.

